# Need help finding a DECENT doctor and questions about nodule.



## jgroup (Sep 25, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I feel like I'm living in a virtual enigma right now and need some direction. First of all, does anyone know a DECENT doctor in Texas? Everyone I have researched (people have referred me) has horrible reviews. The doctor I saw two weeks ago told me NOTHING. Just to get a scan and come back in three weeks. He didn't mention my labs and his only comment about my high anti-thyroglobulin count was that, well it happens sometimes. NO ANSWERS OR CONCERN. Please tell me what you would do in my situation. I am fine treating this on my own and have already ordered my thyroid and adrenal support from Nutri Meds, I just want to make sure this isn't cancer. I have one nodule on my right lobe. It is 7.8 mm by 6.8mm. It does not have a circular border, more jagged. It is hypoechoic. I have pain in the right side of my neck with some swollen lymph nodes.

Up until two days ago I was taking Bio Thyro and Thytrophin PMG to help me feel better. I think I must have been taking too much because my heart rate went up to 95 (it's usually 65) and I was running around like a mad woman on fire with intermittent chills. Anyway, I will wait til my other products get here and start them. Aside from feeling like my heart was going to jump out of my chest on that last day, I had been feeling better. I had more bloodwork done yesterday and will post it later today when I get it back.

Could I possibly have cancer? I got the scan done on the first of October and never returned to that doctor. I have been on my own here. And have learned way more on the boards and in my books than any doctor has ever told me. The last doctor just gave me a bottle of progesterone and said we would address the thyroid another time. I'm so frustrated. Please help. Any decent doctors in Texas that can help me? Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jgroup said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I feel like I'm living in a virtual enigma right now and need some direction. First of all, does anyone know a DECENT doctor in Texas? Everyone I have researched (people have referred me) has horrible reviews. The doctor I saw two weeks ago told me NOTHING. Just to get a scan and come back in three weeks. He didn't mention my labs and his only comment about my high anti-thyroglobulin count was that, well it happens sometimes. NO ANSWERS OR CONCERN. Please tell me what you would do in my situation. I am fine treating this on my own and have already ordered my thyroid and adrenal support from Nutri Meds, I just want to make sure this isn't cancer. I have one nodule on my right lobe. It is 7.8 mm by 6.8mm. It does not have a circular border, more jagged. It is hypoechoic. I have pain in the right side of my neck with some swollen lymph nodes.
> 
> ...


You already know what I think re a previous post so I will demur in the hopes that others will chime in.

Look up the Texas Thyroid Group on Yahoo. You should be able to find a doctor from their members.

I also think that perhaps it is not a good thing to self-medicate.


----------



## jgroup (Sep 25, 2009)

Andros, thanks so much. I'm definitely going forward with a biopsy. I just need to find someone reputable. Thanks so much. I'm going to check out the Thyroid Group.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jgroup said:


> Andros, thanks so much. I'm definitely going forward with a biopsy. I just need to find someone reputable. Thanks so much. I'm going to check out the Thyroid Group.


You are welcome. The Thyroid Group on Yahoo is in a lot of states and have been a blessing to many.


----------



## Gio111ca (Oct 10, 2009)

May I add that there is a listing with comments on the net, PM me and I'll give you the link, not sure we can add links here, thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gio111ca said:


> May I add that there is a listing with comments on the net, PM me and I'll give you the link, not sure we can add links here, thank you.


You are so kind. I do have the link but...................;as you have said................ I always try to be careful about such things as to whom or what I link.

Thank you so very much, I need all the help I can get. LOL!


----------



## jgroup (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I have obtained some good referrals. I am hoping they pan out. It could only get better from the last person I went to. So thank you all once again.

I have some more information. Andros, if you could chime in...

I got some bloodwork back today. Waiting on some more. My CBC was normal, EXCEPT for high eosinophils and absolute eosinophils. So I have one nodule on my right lobe, high thyroglobulin antibodies (no TPO antibodies), a normal sized thyroid (per the radiologist) and what doctors would call "normal" thyroid ranges. ANY OPINIONS??? Anyone else presented with high eosinophils with a nodule?? (still have the swollen lymph nodes in the right hand side of my neck.) Thanks!! Still feeling horrendous as well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jgroup said:


> Thank you all so much! I have obtained some good referrals. I am hoping they pan out. It could only get better from the last person I went to. So thank you all once again.
> 
> I have some more information. Andros, if you could chime in...
> 
> I got some bloodwork back today. Waiting on some more. My CBC was normal, EXCEPT for high eosinophils and absolute eosinophils. So I have one nodule on my right lobe, high thyroglobulin antibodies (no TPO antibodies), a normal sized thyroid (per the radiologist) and what doctors would call "normal" thyroid ranges. ANY OPINIONS??? Anyone else presented with high eosinophils with a nodule?? (still have the swollen lymph nodes in the right hand side of my neck.) Thanks!! Still feeling horrendous as well!


High eosinophils indicate infection and/or inflamation. Also, some medications can cause high eosinophils. Are you on any medications?

Antibodies are often high despite "normal" TSH and thyroid hormone levels. Thyroid function tests (TSH and measures of thyroid hormone levels) often miss thyroid disease and hypothyroidism.

W/ the high thyroglobulin Ab (and again, lab results and ranges would be appreciated), I suspect Hashimoto's given that you also have a nodule. However, was the nodule hot or cold; do you know? One must always be cognizant of the possibility of thyroid cancer.

Getting back to the lymph nodes. It would be wise to have your teeth checked or any other possible source of infection such as sinus. Also, Sjogren's and Lupus can and do cause swollen lymph nodes. There are many possible causes so consulting with your doc about this is a very good idea.

Please remember that none of here are doctors that I know of.

Several of us could help you better if we had your lab results and ranges and it is always a good idea to start a folder to track this stuff and get copies of your labs every time.


----------

